# SELFISH PEOPLE



## TOPPER (Dec 5, 2002)

THE WORD HELP DOSENT MEEN MUCH THESE DAYS SO WHY HAVE A FOUROM I ASKED FOR HELP ON HOW TO DOWNLOAD OF MICR .NOBODY WAS INTRESTED BUT WHEN IT COMES TO ROMS BIOS FILES I AM UPLODING TO PEOPLE I WOUNDER IF I SHOULD JOIN THE REST OF THE SELFISH LOT IN THE GBATEMP FOURM AND NOT HELP ANY BODY  IS THERE A TEAM PLAYER OUT THERE I HAVE SOME GOODIES FOR EXCHANGE O NO I HAVENT IM SELFISH.


----------



## boodog (Dec 5, 2002)

Well you have to learn to either A )Help YOUR SELF. or B ) READ!  Right on the main page of this wonderful site Kivan posted a newbies guide to MIRC.  Since you obvviously can't read here is the link: http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/

boodog

Sry mate, bad day at work and little sleep.  Read thru that guide posted there.  The first paragraph links to where to get MIRC from.

Hope that helps.

boodog


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 5, 2002)

Thank-you for your expressive thoughts. I'd agree that there are certain subjects or topics that gain more response from others than others.. rightly or wrongly this is quite common on forums and or IRC.

Ok, back to the topic of IRC... this article I believe is helpful :

http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## KiVan (Dec 5, 2002)

you can say everything about this community..

but NOT that we are not helpful!!

all the infos are in there... just open your eyes


----------



## Ema Nymton (Dec 5, 2002)

No offence, but speaking in caps is generally considered very lame. If you're going to complain, at least be sensible about it and use clear, coherent language. Some use of punctuation marks and correct spelling wouldn't hurt either.

And no, not everyone is selfish around here. Maybe if you were a little more courteous then people would be more receptive to you.


----------



## -DAMN- (Dec 5, 2002)

I've been in a few community forums (dreamcast, pc, gba, etc) and i didn't found any of them to half as helpfull as GBAtemp is. GBAtem has great people in it and i've posted a few help needed threads and in the day after there were replys. So if people didn't help you it's because the help you need is already given.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't agree with you TOPPER, there are lots of helpful people here and it's the best forum I have ever been to.
Just look at this topic for example...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=5f894696...t=0&#entry31787

There are many replies, and the problem was solved within one day of asking for help.

Maybe you need to read around the forum for help on what you need, if people have replied to a topic about it before, then they generally don't reply.
What topics were you asking for help in?


----------



## icebergslim (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Topper like everyone says the information is usually there so its worth searching the forums before asking.
Nobody wants to keep repeating advice when a little look round the forums will give you what you need.  The first page of this site GBATemp has a newbie guide for Mirc which has loads of tips and help. 
This is a great Forum and people are always on hand to help out  B)


----------



## sigfried (Dec 5, 2002)

Topper, i don't want to charge you, i just want you to calm down and look around you. You can't criticize a community you just join just because you didn't obtain an immediate answer to your question. A forum is not like icq and you must think that other people of the forum have also questions to be answered. As for this one, the best reply you could expect was "again, are you blind ?" or something like this, but as you are a newbie, it's not very polite, that's why no one take the time to answer. Read and search before posting is a rule that can be apply in every community, not only here.

Your sincerely, Sigfried.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2002)

I think there's a bit of humour in this post (see the smiley), but I can't understand it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
But one thing for sure THIS A GREAT COMMUNITY! Point.


----------



## marshalbanana (Dec 5, 2002)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I ASKED FOR HELP ON HOW TO DOWNLOAD OF MICR .
> 
> I think I figured out your problem.  That is, I think I have...if MICR indicates microphone.
> 
> ...



I hope I've saved you some time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-marshalbanana
"Data, data, fake data!"


----------



## neocat (Dec 5, 2002)

QUOTE(marshalbanana @ Dec 5 2002 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










How do you make the CODE box? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forget it...  i know...


----------



## bobbull65 (Dec 6, 2002)

If it was it for this great community. i would never learn how to use IRC...
It's not better then search from  site to site,broken link,porn site,popup.
thank you gbatemp.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 9, 2002)

So THEY are selfish because they did not jump and answer the question YOU had within the time frame that suits YOU?
Hmm maybe mIRC isnt the place for you, all those people hanging out in a channel sharing their knowledge and files, but being really SELFISH about only doing so when THEY wish rather than being at your beck and call 24 hours per day, or expecting YOU to have the decency to maybe learn a little, it's all in the FAQs posted, before asking questions.


----------



## dr490n (Dec 9, 2002)

true!!


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2002)

I think this topic is not needed anymore


----------

